# Mold in hose on my Python cleaner.



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Need some help. I use a Python type gravel vac to clean my tanks. Two weeks ago, I did my usual biweekly water change and hung the hose up to dry same as I have done since I got it in Oct. When I went to change the water yesterday, I see water spots and small amounts of mold growing in the hose.

Does anyone have any idea how I can go about cleaning the hoses? I really can't use chemicals (that I know of) without possibly harming the fish when I pump fresh water back into the tanks?? Will I have to buy a new hose at the hardware store to replace the moldy one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have that stuff in mine too. dont really do anything


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Strange, never had mold before. Is it possible that its been in the sun and you have algae ???


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

anubis said:


> Need some help. I use a Python type gravel vac to clean my tanks. Two weeks ago, I did my usual biweekly water change and hung the hose up to dry same as I have done since I got it in Oct. When I went to change the water yesterday, I see water spots and small amounts of mold growing in the hose.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how I can go about cleaning the hoses? I really can't use chemicals (that I know of) without possibly harming the fish when I pump fresh water back into the tanks?? Will I have to buy a new hose at the hardware store to replace the moldy one?
> 
> ...


pipe cleaner maybe?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mine stays wet for a while sometimes, but I use it enough so mold doesnt form..Are you sure it isnt algae or somethin?


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

anubis said:


> Need some help. I use a Python type gravel vac to clean my tanks. Two weeks ago, I did my usual biweekly water change and hung the hose up to dry same as I have done since I got it in Oct. When I went to change the water yesterday, I see water spots and small amounts of mold growing in the hose.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how I can go about cleaning the hoses? I really can't use chemicals (that I know of) without possibly harming the fish when I pump fresh water back into the tanks?? Will I have to buy a new hose at the hardware store to replace the moldy one?
> 
> ...


You could try siphoning a few gallons of mild bleach solution through the hose followed by another few gallons of water with dechlorinator if you are really worried about it... bleach kills all.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah you could use bleach, but i wouldnt worry about it. My hose is like years old it is filled with that black sh*t. Never had a problem. But yeah if you use bleach you can easily rinse the bleach out.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Store your hose in a spot with light, you may still have brown build up, but Ill guarantee you wont have mold, mold likes dark warm spaces to grow.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I've had that in mine for over 6 months, didn't pay much attention to it and my fish are fine.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

anubis said:


> Need some help. I use a Python type gravel vac to clean my tanks. Two weeks ago, I did my usual biweekly water change and hung the hose up to dry same as I have done since I got it in Oct. When I went to change the water yesterday, I see water spots and small amounts of mold growing in the hose.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how I can go about cleaning the hoses? I really can't use chemicals (that I know of) without possibly harming the fish when I pump fresh water back into the tanks?? Will I have to buy a new hose at the hardware store to replace the moldy one?
> 
> ...


If your really worried about that mold I'm sure you could go on the python website and they might have the answer there (more than likely a python product to clean it with).


----------



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool. Just didn't want to take the chance of hurting the fish at all. Will just keep doin' what I been doin'. Thanks all.


----------

